# Fledgling with swollen lump under wing



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm completely new to this! I found a fledgling turtle dove which had been cornered by a cat in our yard three days ago. There are heaps of cats in the area and the little thing wouldn't stand a chance. I got it safe and didn't see any sign of damage. I called the wildlife rescue group near us. They told me that because the birds are not native (Australia) if I took it to a vet they would put it down. The parent doves are still around so the wildlife person told me to put it back out and see how it went.

3 days later and it is ok. I bring it in at night and give it water and seeds which it eats and drinks happily. However I have noticed today that as it lifts its left wing, there is a swollen lump or sac under it a couple of cms long, and not on the other side. The sac appears to be either filled with air or clear liquid. The dove doesn't have feathers under its wings yet. I did not see the bird in the cats mouth but I am concerned it could have internal injuries or a reaction to a srcatch I didn't see. I would take it to the vet but I really don't want the bird put down if it is ok. The bird is walking around and flapping its wings as usual, and following mum and dad doves around.

Any suggestions about what I could do? I'm hoping it will be ok, but I don't want to leave it if there is something I could do to help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It must have smacked itself a little bit--that sounds like an air sac injury. Birds have a far more convoluted pneumatic system than we do and sometimes they injure a portion that causes air to leak out of the labyrinth such that it causes an "embolism", which is a bubble under the skin in this case. You can sterilize a needle and pop it (it won't blow up) or just keep an eye on it to make sure that it doesn't get any larger. They can get pretty big. Can you post a picture of it?

Pidgey


----------



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

*Ruptured air sac suspected*

After having a look around online it looks to me like a ruptured air sac. Help! What should I do?


----------



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Pidgey, I agree it is most likely a ruptured air sac. I will try to get a picture but don't want to interupt a little parental bonding session just this moment. Can it heal on its own or does it really need to be popped?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... I usually pop 'em to get them to heal faster. Let's go looking for an old thread...

Pidgey


----------



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the best pic I could get, the dove doesn't like me much, she always pecks at me, but I figure this is a good thing when I release it! The bubble is large but confined to one area, it hasn't spread around the front or other side like I've seen on other air sac pictures.

I think it's an air sac. Can anyone confirm? Then I'll suck it up and try my best to pop it. I'm no good with this stuff! A small sterilised needle is best? I read also I should swab iodine on it before and after the needle. Any other tips?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's a big'un... yeah, I'd deflate it. It's easiest to do it with a hypodermic needle, and then the air can hiss out through the needle. You don't have to make a huge hole, but it might have to be done a few times over the next few days.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a past thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/please-help-43872.html

...although it refers to an embolism a little higher up.

Pidgey


----------



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Pidgey! That thread was a big help especially the video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYv66Uy_Ni8&NR=1

Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Sabinaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Popped it! I was having a lot of trouble finding a thicker needle as suggested on various threads, so I used a very fine syringe needle and it popped straight away. The bird is still quite young with thin skin so it was very easy. Still a little bubble there but very small. Will wait and see if I need to do it again, but giving the bird a little down time now. Hopefully it will be much more comfortable now. Thanks for your help.


----------

